

Signs of neutrinos from less than a second after the Big Bang - DarkContinent
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/09/signs-of-neutrinos-from-the-dawn-of-time-less-than-a-second-after-the-big-bang/

======
ISL
Recent discussion on the same result:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10163641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10163641)

